# Vom hundhaus and breeder attention



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

If anyone has experience with this breeder please pm me. 

I'm looking for a breeder particularly who will pay attention to clients dogs and ignore them like my Labradoodle breeder does. The breeder will comment on FB, like, be enthusiastic, caring, and if their are problems the breeder is there for us.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't think using Facebook should be a priority in looking for a breeder. You can join dog groups on FB and get lots of likes that way. Maybe you can make friends with another puppy buyer and like each other's stuff.

Edit: So that's where Ruyjin went! SureFire Shepherds is in my state. They had some older pups for sale (I think on co-ownership?) I believe he is a BBS not a GSD.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I don't think I know any breeders that have a strong Facebook presence. They typically have better things to do than manage a Facebook and it really shouldn't be a big concern when looking for a dog. The more important factors should be looking for good health, temperament, parents' working/titling history and how well you actually like the parents. I loved what I saw from my pup's parents when I met them in person and I have loved what I've seen in my puppy. I have a feeling that's been way more important to me than any contact I've gotten from the breeder on Facebook. If you want attention/likes/comments on your future puppy, you'll find much more of that from a German Shepherd or general dog group. It's not the breeder's job to constantly watch Facebook and continue to validate a buyer's purchase with likes and comments throughout the dog's life.


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kaimeju said:


> I don't think using Facebook should be a priority in looking for a breeder. You can join dog groups on FB and get lots of likes that way. Maybe you can make friends with another puppy buyer and like each other's stuff.
> 
> Edit: So that's where Ruyjin went! SureFire Shepherds is in my state. They had some older pups for sale (I think on co-ownership?) I believe he is a BBS not a GSD.


I know, for me it's personal. For Riley, I sent them emails, calls, and even post on FB page never once a reply back for five years. That means they don't care about their dogs.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Lobobear44 said:


> I know, for me it's personal. For Riley, I sent them emails, calls, and even post on FB page never once a reply back. That means they don't care about their dogs.


You can find a good breeder that keeps in contact without requiring that they have a Facebook. I still keep in contact with Kaiju's breeders. If I get some nice photos or videos or we earn a ribbon (or title in the future) they get emails. And they respond back and if they haven't heard from me in a while, they shoot me a short email to check in. But it's going to be difficult to find much more involvement than that. Many breeders care immensely about their dogs. But often there are so many that they may not have time to keep in touch with each one of them on a very frequent basis.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

If you want a breeder who cares about what happens to their dogs, find one who does health testing and has a sales contract that specifies the lifelong care of their puppies in detail. Even terrible breeders are capable of cheerleading on Facebook.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I don't do Facebook and my breeder is an older lady that I doubt would be interested in FB either. Even though she has been ill (cancer), she still responds to emails, sends out information sometimes that she gets and keeps us apprised of what is going on in her life and with her dogs. She also has a phone. She doesn't need FB.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Lol you would rather have a breeder who diddles around all day on fb then one who wirks and spends time with their dogs?
Okay.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey now, FB is just a social network. Its an easy thing to upload a picture of one of your dogs milestones. I dont understand the 'diddles all day on FB' comment. It seems unnecessarily malicious. Social communication is changing to more electronic based. It sucks but here we are.
I just dont see why a great breeder cant have a FB account, I follow a lot of the breeders on FB and its great to see the BH pictures or show titles. Its a great communication tool.
lobo, we both know communication is not exclusive to FB. You want a breeder who communicates, not necessarily through FB. You need to consider health, titles and more on your puppy. I know your last breeder disappointed you in the communucation dept but this is by far the bottom of the totum pole factor when I choose a breeder.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I did not find my comment malicious- tons of great breeders dont have facebook and alot do but a breeder should not be pegged as a red flag if they are not on facebook liking everything- 
Have you read other threads by the OP? The ones about red flags at all?


----------



## QballK (Nov 2, 2014)

No Facebook presence? 
You would be surprised. Even most of the USCA brass has a Facebook presence.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If anyone has experience with the breeder, please PM Lobo. If that is what he wants, than that is his right.


----------

